# Will the places will in with muscle, or is it just the way she's going to stay.



## RodeoBarrelRacer (Jun 6, 2011)

When we bought Gracie, we figured that it was just the way she was built, and that she'd always have a butt bump, higher than her sides. My instructor was profounded to see this in a quarter horse. She said that she'd seen standardbred's built like this, but never a quarter. When we got her, she had NO muscle toning, but now that she's starting to get a bit more muscle back (After having a foal, and she's being ridden 5 days a week) she has started to fill in just a bit.

Here is pictures:

Close up-









Second month we had her-








January:








Current:










SO, what is your opinion on it? Will it fill in or is it going to stay that way? You can tell it's bone.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It looks like a hunter's bump to me. My horse also has one.. apparently a hunter's bump is somewhat of an old injury of sorts from working strenuously but don't quote me on that (it's new to me.)

Let's see what others have to say


----------



## rubyhorse (Mar 19, 2012)

You said she had a foal and she must have lost some muscle. Since she is a quarter, she will (more than likely) fill in. I had a mare and she had no muscle when I bought her. I rode her 6 times a week with trot sets (up and down hills) and she gained muscle on her neck and butt. I think she will gain it back.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey,my horse is like this too! I was wondering the same thing. 

You have a beautiful horse.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

You sure she is full QH? She looks to have some TB features? Maybe I am just tired and seeing things cause I love my TB. Anyway, thought I would ask.


----------



## RodeoBarrelRacer (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure.  The last traces of TB in her bloodlines was very early 1900's. :3


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My horse has a hunter bump as well, I don't think he got it from working too hard as I had him since he was born. I could see it developing as a long 2 yr old & by the time he was 3 & under saddle, it was there. However, when he is in heavy work, showing, etc, you can barely notice it, as his topline is muscled. During winter when I can't ride regularly, sometimes he has a 2 month layoff, it's more noticeable again. After about a month, it's not noticeable. It's still there, but the muscle hides it.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I think she must have lost muscles and weight from the second photo to the last one. 

I believe the horse needs more food of good quality, probably a feed that is HIGH in protein.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> My horse has a hunter bump as well, I don't think he got it from working too hard as I had him since he was born. I could see it developing as a long 2 yr old & by the time he was 3 & under saddle, it was there. However, when he is in heavy work, showing, etc, you can barely notice it, as his topline is muscled. During winter when I can't ride regularly, sometimes he has a 2 month layoff, it's more noticeable again. After about a month, it's not noticeable. It's still there, but the muscle hides it.


Here's some more info

http://www.jwequine.com/pdf/hunters-bump.pdf
The Horse | Hunter's Bump

Personally I have no clue if it's an old injury or if it's conformation (in regards to my horse)


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Won't speculate on the bump as the more pressing issue to me is how you think those pictures show a horse who has gained muscle? 

They clearly show a horse who has lost both condition AND weight.


----------



## RodeoBarrelRacer (Jun 6, 2011)

HowClever said:


> Won't speculate on the bump as the more pressing issue to me is how you think those pictures show a horse who has gained muscle?
> 
> They clearly show a horse who has lost both condition AND weight.


I don't think she is gained muscle. I said she is in the PROCCESS of regaining muscle. If you read what I said correctly, you'd know that she had a foal. Because of the foal she had months out of work, therefore it's common for a horse to loose muscle toning.
And yes, she has lost weight because she's nursing a foal. We are feeding her 3 2 quart full scoops of high-protien grain 3 times a day, she has 24/7 access to grass, she also gets two flakes of hay twice a day. So stop judging and claiming that we are not taking care of our horses when you don't even know their diet.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

If the horse is losing weight, the horse don't get enough food. It's quite simple to figure out. 

The horse is not losing weight because of the foal nursing. The horse is losing weight because the horse don't get enough food to keep both herself and her baby in a good condition.

She will not be able to gain any kind of muscles or be in any kind of process of gaining muscles if she is losing weight.


----------



## RodeoBarrelRacer (Jun 6, 2011)

StellaIW said:


> If the horse is losing weight, the horse don't get enough food. It's quite simple to figure out.
> 
> The horse is not losing weight because of the foal nursing. The horse is losing weight because the horse don't get enough food to keep both herself and her baby in a good condition.
> 
> She will not be able to gain any kind of muscles or be in any kind of process of gaining muscles if she is losing weight.


You have obviously never had a mare, much less knowlegde on one!
I'm sorry that you van not keep your horses is in good condition, its no reason to take it out on a perfectly healthy mare.


----------



## RodeoBarrelRacer (Jun 6, 2011)

StellaIW said:


> If the horse is losing weight, the horse don't get enough food. It's quite simple to figure out.
> 
> The horse is not losing weight because of the foal nursing. The horse is losing weight because the horse don't get enough food to keep both herself and her baby in a good condition.
> 
> She will not be able to gain any kind of muscles or be in any kind of process of gaining muscles if she is losing weight.



Also, since my horse is so starved she's close to death, please explain further how you think that?










I realize that she doesn't have great muscle toning, but skinny? No way. Unless you consider 100 pounds overweight well fed? 

For a mare who foaled less than 2 months ago, I personally, and every other person with breeding experience thinks she looks great!
Newsflash: A mare that just had a foal isnt going to be some buff stud. 

An ignorant person who's never had experience with mares with foals has no say in what condition they should be in. It's quite simple to figure out.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Woah there. No one was saying you are starving your horse. It's a simple concept really - if the input is not equal to or exceeding the output, the horse WILL lose weight. Sure, mares lose condition when they foal out, but condition is not the same as weight. Your mare has clearly lose weight in the sequence of pictures you have shown.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Where does it say that I don't know how to keep my horses in good condition?

Where does it say that I think the horse is skinny?

I only think that the horse needs more food in order to gain any kind of muscles. 

No I don't think she looks great for having a foal two months ago. Her top line don't look nice at all. 

This is a mare that I had last summer, she had a foal by her side, and foaled two months before this picture... 

She still is in good condition for riding and has a nice top line and butt. 


















And her baby was looking great too.


----------



## RodeoBarrelRacer (Jun 6, 2011)

That horse is overweight, and she shouldn't be ridden that hard only two months after she had the baby. >.<
There's no way that baby is 2 months, either.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Rodeo, I find your signature to be highly ironic. :?

That 'overweight' mare happens to be a heavy breed. If you looked past what you thought was fat, you'd see that she's a LARGE boned animal.

That foal could very well be 2 months old, depending on the breed. 

As far as not working a horse during pregnancy or before the foal is weaned, that's complete and utter hogwash. Pregnancy and nursing aren't a disease, and the best thing in the world for any animal, humans included, is to exercise before and after birth. That way, the animal stays in shape and doesn't get out of condition and flabby, like your mare.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Speed Racer actually answered much more eloquently then I was about to. I was simply going to say that you were wrong on all three counts.

A friend of mine who bought a mare from me 3 years ago just had her second baby 2 weeks ago. She not only looks great, but will be getting ready to be back to work in another 2 weeks. The mare doesn't look any the worse for giving birth in so far as weight is concerned.

Sometimes it isn't the quantity of food but the quality.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

The baby is not two months in the picture, he is about 3 months - 3,5, but you get an idea what the baby looked like. Apparently both mare and baby can look good.

The horse is not overweight. The horse has a belly from having free choice of hay and 24/7 access to grass.

But the neck, butt and ribs where perfect on this mare. 

You think 10 minutes of work in trot and canter, a few times a week is hard work?

It's not, she was in good riding condition before she foaled. And the mare is a horse that wants to work - she competed in 140 cm jumping and is 11 years old this year. If the horse wants to work? Why not.

A mare should have a little extra fat, and the ribs should be a little bit harder to feel on a mare that is pregnant or has a foal by her side, because - just as you wrote before - it takes a lot on a mare to nurse a baby. It's better for the mare to have a little bit extra, just in case. 

The mare should have a good top line even if she has a foal or is in foal. 
The warmblood mare that we have now is over 20 years old, in foal with her 7th foal and even she has a pretty nice top line.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I was just going to say that the Stella's mare looks very fit - not fat. 

I'm curious - if you think the foal pictured is in no way a 2 month old - care to share a picture of your 2 month old foal so we know what you are comparing to?


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

And since you don't think I can keep my horse is in good condition etc.

You must think this horse looks awful? Cause this is my horse, when she is in a process of gaining muscles.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm surprised the OP has become a foaling and mare care expert so quickly considering this was her very first post on this forum:

My mare, Gracie, is about 9-10 months pregnant. I purchased her about a month ago- not knowing of her foal-to-be. What do I need to know and do? Any tips about foals/foaling will be greatly appreciated. I have never had a foal before although my instructor has had a bunch. She's going to help me alot- but I still would appreciate tips.  Thank-you! 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/pregnant-mare-my-first-foal-help-88442/#ixzz1tj28mgXd


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I am going to close this thread because we are only going to go in a circle with no productive conclusion.


----------

